# Purchased New Camera For DroidX -Broken AutoFocus (Rev c vs b?)



## iplop (Dec 9, 2012)

As the title says, I purchased a new camera for my phone since the original broke but the picture quality is pretty bad and the focus features don't work.

The original = Rev B
The new one = Rev C

Could the revision difference be the issue? (perhaps unrelated --my board is Rev A)
There are no other identifying serial/model numbers on the camera module.

*What I've tried:*
Cleaned the flex cable receptacle (no change)
Loaded a stock ROM (no change --reverted back to CM7)
Ideas?
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

*Edit_1:*
Any information on the revision history of that part would also help (my google-fu has failed me on this).

*Edit_2:*
Some examples of the camera picture quality: http://minus.com/mboFfGDS9HsadY

*Edit_3: More info*
Rev B and B+ are the only two that seem to be sold elsewhere for my phone.
--still not sure if it's the motherboard connector or a gimped camera module.
Perhaps this is a module from the chinese ME811? (I can't find any component information on that phone)


----------

